# Very late residency application but I hold a UK passport and EU Irish passport!



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm the the middle of doing a very late application for Residency but everything is referencing UK national.
I've been told I need to fill in EX-20 which I do see referenced in another thread here ATTENTION - Wrong wording on new TIE for UK citizens

BTW, the EX-20 isn't listed in the FAQ as a download, but I got it from here PORTAL DE INMIGRACIÓN. Modelos generales
Note. it's not a secure link for some reason.

I have dual nationality, UK and Irish, so I hold a UK and a EU Irish passport.
I've done everything here using my EU passport, bank account, I have an NIE, property purchase, Padron.

My question is do I go through the exact same procedure as a UK national even though I'm an EU passport holder?
I assume I still need to get private medical insurance as I'm not on the Padron a full year yet?
I am seeing a Gestor on Monday but I was hoping to have any forms filled in by the weekend so he could just check and get it in the system asap.

Thank you for any info.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
If you hold an EU Irish passport, then surely there is no pressure unless you want to use the S1 form for health? So where did you work? Are you a pensioner? 

Davexf


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> If you hold an EU Irish passport, then surely there is no pressure unless you want to use the S1 form for health? So where did you work? Are you a pensioner?
> 
> Davexf


Thanks for replying Davexf
Answering your questions...
I'm not a pensioner.
I'm not using S1 for health.
I was self employed in UK, but now unimployed status and just before leaving UK.

I've moved from the UK, I have a UK driving licence, so this is where I think some of the pressure comes from as I keep getting told I can't change my UK driving licence without first having residency. And I need private insurance before I can apply for Residencia.

Is this correct in my case?

I also can't find a private medical policy I can cancel after a few months, they all seem to rope you in for a full 12 months.
Now I've just been told there might be travel restrictions so I wouldn't be able to attend the appointment with Gestor next week as he's just outside my area.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

If you have an EU passport, is it not the case that you can be resident anyway? If so, maybe you could concentrate on that first. Then try for your driving licence later?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

"My question is do I go through the exact same procedure as a UK national even though I'm an EU passport holder?" 

*Yes, at least until Dec 31st. (25th. in reality) *

"I assume I still need to get private medical insurance as I'm not on the Padron a full year yet?" 

*Padron - which as a non resident you shouldn't be on anyway - is nothing to do with it, for residency you need 12 months PHI valid from the date of application or an S1. *

"I can't change my UK driving licence without first having residency. And I need private insurance before I can apply for Residencia.
Is this correct in my case?"

*Correct on both counts but as said until Dec 31st. you do not have a 'case'. Be careful though, you can't mix and match passports to suit your own agenda so whichever you kick off with that's the one you will have to use for subsequent matters.*

"I also can't find a private medical policy I can cancel after a few months, they all seem to rope you in for a full 12 months."

*Correct. You won't find a policy which you can cancel and it wouldn't be acceptable for residence if you could. *

Now I've just been told there might be travel restrictions so I wouldn't be able to attend the appointment with Gestor next week as he's just outside my area.

*Travel for necessary legal or administrative appointments are exempted from travel bans, just make sure you have proof of where you're going and what for. *

Appointments for EX-20 submissions are closed indefinitely but it's of no consequence, if you can prove that you are living in Spain before Dec 31st. then you will have 6 months from then to make an application for residency. 

Re driving licences, DGT are setting up a preregistration scheme precisely to address the problem of people being unable to make an exchange in time, keep an eye on both the DGT and UK gov websites for more info and when it will be available.

Facebook Live Q&A


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 
If you do not exchange your UK driving licence before 31st December then you will have to take the Spanish driving test in the Spanish language "If there is not a deal". If there is a deal then it depends what the deal says. 
An alternative may be to swap your driving licence in southern Ireland before coming to Spain. 

Davexf


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Driving Licence exchange has nothing to do with trade deal


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Thanks for replying Davexf
> Answering your questions...
> I'm not a pensioner.
> I'm not using S1 for health.
> ...


Why would you want to cancel the medical cover after a few months?

To be a resident you need to continue to comply with the law, not just comply to get the paperwork.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

fortrose52 said:


> If you have an EU passport, is it not the case that you can be resident anyway? If so, maybe you could concentrate on that first. Then try for your driving licence later?


Thanks for reply. Yes I wasn't assuming residency, just perhaps a simpler route to the process or a different one.
Correct, I'm sorting out the residency process now, and then deal with the driving licence which I'm hoping what I was recentally told there will be a form to use to cope with delays in applying for one.



MataMata said:


> "My question is do I go through the exact same procedure as a UK national even though I'm an EU passport holder?"
> 
> *Yes, at least until Dec 31st. (25th. in reality) *
> 
> ...


Thank you for the very detailed reply. Yes I just found out about the driving licence form/scheme etc.
I've only used my EU passport for everything will continue to do so.
Well I think if anyone has the right to be on the social system for healthcare then you should be able to cancel a policy but I'm not going to get into that as there is no point chasing that, but I feel insurance companies are taking advantage as some people will need to pay for 12 months insurance when they only need a month!
I'll get an appointment via email before traveling to the Gestor.
Many thanks.




davexf said:


> Hola
> If you do not exchange your UK driving licence before 31st December then you will have to take the Spanish driving test in the Spanish language "If there is not a deal". If there is a deal then it depends what the deal says.
> An alternative may be to swap your driving licence in southern Ireland before coming to Spain.
> 
> ...


I think "MataMata" has confirmed what I just found out about driving licence. It seems there will soon be a system in place to avoid having to take a test, at least in my situation.
I'm in Spain, I'm not going to Ireland for a driving licence, and I couldn't as I've only lived there as a child, I lived in UK most of my life hence the UK driving licence.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Why would you want to cancel the medical cover after a few months?
> 
> To be a resident you need to continue to comply with the law, not just comply to get the paperwork.


WHY are you assuming I don't want to comply with the law!!!
I've been told that once I'm on the Padron for a full 12 months I can sign on the social system here for 60 euros a month and that would have complied with residency application. Because I'm out of time that's the only reason I need private medical cover. So in a kind and fluffy world you should be able to switch to another cheaper policy, but no!
I don't have tome to question it so private med cover it is.
Wouldn't it perhaps be better for the government to get the money rather than take a small cut from the tax on the private policy.
I've done everything in a legal manner here, unlike the estate agent I used and my lawyer whom I'll be taking to court for fraud.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

"I've been told that once I'm on the Padron for a full 12 months I can sign on the social system here for 60 euros a month and that would have complied with residency application."

I'm afraid you've been told wrong and cherry picking the bits you want to hear will only lead to disappointment. 

As I've already said as a non resident you have no business being on any padron but leaving that aside for a moment evidence of fully inclusive no co-payment 12 months PHI, either prepaid or otherwise irrevocable, will be required for a residence application, without it you _will_ be turned away.

It's only after that 12 months of full and proper legal residency, that beginning on the issue or 'Fecha de emision' date on the reverse of your TIE, that you may qualify for Convenio Especial which is what you're talking about costing €60/mth but with the cost of actual medicines being down to you.

Many people misunderstand the padron and have no concept of the possible consequences of signing on one illegally. 

The padron is a register of the people who live in a town or municipality and signing on is a legal declaration that you habitually live at the address you claim. As such it's effectively a time stamp which determines when you should, where necessary, be making a Modelo 720 asset declaration and submitting a first tax return which is a legal requirement for all regardless of whether your income is below the thresholds or not.

Failure to make those declarations can result in punitive sanctions potentially pushing some as far as bankruptcy!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> As I've already said as a non resident you have no business being on any padron but leaving that aside for a moment evidence of fully inclusive no co-payment 12 months PHI, either prepaid or otherwise irrevocable, will be required for a residence application, without it you _will_ be turned away.
> 
> Many people misunderstand the padron and have no concept of the possible consequences of signing on one illegally.
> 
> ...


Sorry for cutting up your post but.

I have to agree with what you have said.
We are going through the residency process at the moment and Padron is required in Alicante for application. We turned up at our little town hall and asked (in very bad Spanglish) and the lady just said. "Oh residencia, Alicante, OK"

The healthcare side is just as bad, Alicante want. A copy of the bank receipt stamped to say the years premium has been paid (ours was done by the bank direct, so will ask them for a copy). 
A complete copy of the policy wording. A copy of the certificate from the company giving the healthcare and in all that somewhere it must mention that the contract is continuous and no copay.

Also you can't just rock up and expect the paperwork to be filed as, again Alicante require you to prove with stamped and certified bank statements for the previous 3 months, that you have €9000 in the bank (and it has to be maintained, and a regular flow, both in and out, paying for food, petrol, fun stuff etc. 

Obviously if the OP is gong somewhere else he would be advised to check just what is needed before assuming anything


----------



## C-M (Oct 25, 2020)

MataMata said:


> It's only after that 12 months of full and proper legal residency, that beginning on the issue or 'Fecha de emision' date on the reverse of your TIE, that you may qualify for Convenio Especial which is what you're talking about costing €60/mth but with the cost of actual medicines being down to you.


EU nationals don't have/get a TIE though. This only issued to non-EU nationals. The person in the opening post is Irish.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

C-M said:


> EU nationals don't have/get a TIE though. This only issued to non-EU nationals. The person in the opening post is Irish.


It doesn't matter whether it's a TIE or a certificate of residence for EU citizens, the same applies. You aren't eligible for convenio especial until you've been legally resident for a year.


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

To apply for Residencia in Alicante you definitely need to be on the padron and show your certificate. As part of the process we had to pay for private health cover for a year (with no copago), which was the minimum period they'd insure us for. Once we'd been on the padron for over a year we applied succesfully for the Spanish Health system via the Convenio Especial. This overlapped with the last few months of our year of private health cover, but we wanted to get on the State Health System before the end of the Brexit Transition period, as we're worried the Spanish Government could change the rules in future. The Residencia requirements vary by region.


----------

